#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data, Third Edition

## Abdel fatah

*Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data, Third Edition*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 

*Editorial Reviews*

*Product Description*
 Here is the latest edition of a compact reference that has been a real treasure for materials personnel for more than 15 years. Packed with pictures, definitions, and descriptions of ANSI and API piping materials, such as flanges, fittings, bolts, gaskets, and required wrench sizes, it serves as an excellent guide for "rookies" and a ready reference for "old-timers" alike.

This compact reference is packed with pictures, definitions, and descriptions of ANSI and API piping materials, such as flanges, fittings, bolts, gaskets, and required wrench sizes. It contains basic information and data to answer common questions that arise in materials handling, pipe fitting, and engineering.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



See More: Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data, Third Edition

----------


## orangminyak

Abdul Fateh, thank you for the pocket guide but it is a bagful of information!

----------


## balu_vasu

Thank you

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you

----------


## grost61

thank you for the pocket guide.

----------


## jcrv

thnks

----------


## Priyoyo

thank you for the book

----------


## unni

thanks dear

----------


## love_hotelhot

thanks to you
good book

----------


## vijay1583

thanks

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Tanx so much

----------


## Henry H

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## soloweber

please can anyone get me  this book.pls send it to soloweber@yahoo.com

See More: Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data, Third Edition

----------


## amshah

follow the thread

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdelillah

Please, Would some one upload the pocket Guide for Flanges, Fittings and Piping

Thanks in advance

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## mhuelva

thanks

----------

